# what are some of your job site injuries?



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll start it off with just a few of mine.
fell down a residential elevator shaft shattering 50% of one vertebrae and cracking another.
fell through a crawlspace opening cheese grating my back on the plywood edge on the way down.:blink:
fell 2 stories when a scaffold collapsed while stuccoing.:huh:
electrocuted and i don't mean the low voltage 220 stuff.:help:
etc.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

sounds like you should just give up now before it kills you, or be more careful.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

With that list to compare to I won't waste your time with mine. Show off.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Got my hand caught in a SprayForce rig while mixing once and broke three fingers on my left hand, two had to be pinned surgically. I was lucky it was the old 14 hp single tank, if it'd been my current 40hp twin-tank, I'd lost my arm at the elbow or shoulder. Before you ask, I'd reached in to retrieve a mud bag and thought I was quicker than the mixer. I was wrong. It also smashed my wedding ring into a "D" shape, had it repaired and the jeweler insisted on pre-cutting it so it'd break if ever a next time.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

okay, shut this forum down, nothing to see here.

i dont think ANYONE will top Darrens mishaps.


period.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got my hand caught in a SprayForce rig while mixing once and broke three fingers on my left hand, two had to be pinned surgically. I was lucky it was the old 14 hp single tank, if it'd been my current 40hp twin-tank, I'd lost my arm at the elbow or shoulder. Before you ask, I'd reached in to retrieve a mud bag and thought I was quicker than the mixer. I was wrong. It also smashed my wedding ring into a "D" shape, had it repaired and the jeweler insisted on pre-cutting it so it'd break if ever a next time.


 OMG that had to hurt , close one , not losing your hand .. Not drywall related but there was an incident only a few miles from me where there is a guy that processes meat (unlicensed at that ) and he had one of his daughters feeding the meat grinder , she was only 10 years old at the time caught her fingers in there and before they could stop it it pulled her arm in almost to the elbow , they had to take the meat grinder in with her to the hospital and ended up amputating at the elbow , just one of those things that happen so fast ... and I think your misfortune wont be topped , again OUCH ......


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've got nothing here. Worst I've got is just thinking. I've been on site when one of the guys fell down a flight of stairs on 10' stilts.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> OMG that had to hurt , close one , not losing your hand .. Not drywall related but there was an incident only a few miles from me where there is a guy that processes meat (unlicensed at that ) and he had one of his daughters feeding the meat grinder , she was only 10 years old at the time caught her fingers in there and before they could stop it it pulled her arm in almost to the elbow , they had to take the meat grinder in with her to the hospital and ended up amputating at the elbow , just one of those things that happen so fast ... and I think your misfortune wont be topped , again OUCH ......


 That ticks me off, I'd like to meet the a-hole that would let his little girl even close to one of those machines. Fuc#*in a$$. Now I'm pissed off.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> That ticks me off, I'd like to meet the a-hole that would let his little girl even close to one of those machines. Fuc#*in a$$. Now I'm pissed off.


yeah.

deplorable to the extreme, period.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm with you on that , I think if it happened in todays times his kids would have been removed from his home ... jerk off anyway whats wrong with people.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Another good reason to abolish "Take your daughter to work" day.


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> I'll start it off with just a few of mine.
> fell down a residential elevator shaft shattering 50% of one vertebrae and cracking another.
> fell through a crawlspace opening cheese grating my back on the plywood edge on the way down.:blink:
> fell 2 stories when a scaffold collapsed while stuccoing.:huh:
> ...


Man you have ben put through the ringer.


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> That ticks me off, I'd like to meet the a-hole that would let his little girl even close to one of those machines. Fuc#*in a$$. Now I'm pissed off.


Take it easy some people are just plain stupid!!:furious:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Mud Dober said:


> Take it easy some people are just plain stupid!!:furious:


True, but look who suffered for anothers stupidity. It would still make me feel better to see the bloody snot beat out of him. Or maybe falling face first into that machine. Being stupid really isn't that good of an excuse.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

This isn't a winner but I still laugh. My old Boss ( who never payed me out) was a total cluts, I watched him walk off scaffold and slide down the hinges of the garage door, Trip on his own tools daily usually smashing his bazooka into the ground in the process. I've had to pull my trowel out of his head after walking under me on stilts. He almost cut his finger off with a trowel trying to catch a smoke.Hmmm.. Cleaning his trowel in a bucket of water talking away then the bucket goes red.. that would happen usually once a week. I could go on.. and Yes its bad of me to laugh at his pain but if you knew him you'd think it was Karma coming back to get him


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Biggest injury was to my head. Trying to figure out why my workers are so slow on the up tick


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Bailed out of a scissor lift and fell 6½ feet. Made contact with bare concrete on my left side. Broke right wrist, left elbow and ruptured my spleen which I didn't know had happened until I nearly died of blood loss 3 weeks later.

I utter blood curdling moans whenever I see booms and lifts passing by.

That's what I get for rushing a job.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Just noticed the other day there was a hole in a fan cage, the next day while moving the fan my thumb went in the cage.Not a real cut


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing as bad as the original poster, but I've had paint chips in my eye (doesn't sound bad, but very very painful).

I fell of a ladder from the second story of a house. I sprained my wrist, but that was the extent of my injuries.

Obviously some bruises and scrapes along the way, but nothing to cry about.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

my 2 year old fell into a vent today. That was his 1st work site injury. I had to laugh at that!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was stung by a honey bee yesterday.....a HONEY bee.... I didn't even know they would sting you! I was taping out a window. (yes, we use tape, not bead) Anyways, ran the knife down and pinned a bee between my knuckle and the window. Stung the S#$T outta me. My whole hand is swollen. 26 hrs. later. Can't make a fist...lol. Not like falling down stairs, off scaffolds..etc. been there, done that...but a freakin bee. Hurts like hell.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Worst injuries...
I've cut myself on my blades a few times

rolled it on my stilts once, tripped over a box, was rushing, and was watching what I was doing, not where I was going. Getting yourself off the floor with stilts on sucks. But I wasn't hurt so I guess that doesn't count.

Was messing with the bazooka, the guy running it jammed it or something don't rememeber, pulled the blade out and forgot about it, tried to turn the wheel, it was stuck, popped loose and proceeded to but my thumb directly on the pyramid blade.

Was standing on an 8ft ext. ladder, taking a joist down, when it dropped it bounced off a wall and took the ladder right out from under me. But I was unhurt then as well.

Put a brand new chisel in to my index finger, took 2 stitches, but I finished what I was doing before getting them. :thumbsup:

Guess all in all, I'm pretty lucky


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Shattered glass.... stuck in my eye.... fortunately no permanent damage, but that one scared the hell out of me.
There's been a few other stories, which I will share when I have some time to post.


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

While taping an 11 ft garagae the homeowner let thier ankle biters out, forgeting I was in the garage I think, the good news... biteing my stilts didn't hurt one bit me hitting the floor hurt alot! displaced knee. Would have torn an MLC and maybe an ACL but they are already junk and my knee is so sloppy that it slips out with out tearing. In the same garage the worst injury I avoided right before that. 5 step landing leads up to door and continues after that to form a bar in the garage. I have drop cloths paper down in spots for dust and becasue it is a small job I'm not there every day but working when I can get to it. while sanding I'm on the bar unaware the home owner has installed a sink in the bar beneath my drop cloth. Yep I steppid in it and down I went was able to avoid injury only buy taking out thier trash cans in the fall. Made a lot of noise, nowonder the dogs attacked me later.


----------



## canodrywallc (Nov 17, 2009)

*allergic reaction*

Got stung in the neck by a yellow jacket wasp.:furious:
I was welding structural studs in a boom lift last weld in the job Friday afternoon ready to start dens glass board when this little insect stung my neck had no place to run 6'x 3'cage.
Two minutes later swollen,face,feet,arms,legs,difficult to breath,constant itch feet and hands, i took some benadryl that stop the pain drove home but had to go to the ER.
Never imagine that such small insect could kill me.
Small thing can turn ugly in a job site be safe:thumbsup:


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

This thread makes me wince in pain every time it is updated. No idea why I keep reading it....


----------



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

My worst accident while working was a exacto cut on my finger that I had to get 4 stitches for. Many many trowel slices too but thankfully none that were bad enough for stitches.

A guy I used to work with had a boarder trip and put a screw in his back instead of the wall...same guy went to screw a ceiling sheet and put one right thru his finger.

and last but not least...

Last year an older experienced taper was going about a normal day at work when he fell off his 2 step and sliced his hand completely off with his trowel.

Another guy fell off scaffold landing on his hawk and ripped his sack open, needing 20+ stiches/staples


----------



## ragebhardt (Apr 21, 2010)

Screwing off board on a garage lid.
Tore all 3 rotor cuff muscles in right shoulder.

Another one was a full swing pry bar to the area below nose and above mouth. 
No broken bones but my whole face hurt for weeks.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

CanadianMudMan said:


> My worst accident while working was a exacto cut on my finger that I had to get 4 stitches for. Many many trowel slices too but thankfully none that were bad enough for stitches.
> 
> A guy I used to work with had a boarder trip and put a screw in his back instead of the wall...same guy went to screw a ceiling sheet and put one right thru his finger.
> 
> ...


 Oh my fricken god man......how would he manage the rest of the day with a buckled hawk :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got some sanding dust in my eyes once, Poor me :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cut the tendon on my pointer finger with a trowel. That was the end of work for that day, off to surgery.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Worst one was when the boss and I were on a roof and he shot a 3" spike into my knee. It did not hurt until I told him to pull it out with his cats paw, that did NOT work. Worst pain ever. Had to be carried of the roof by fire dept. Now my right knee is junk.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I got some sanding dust in my eyes once, Poor me :blink:


Oh my God:blink:, that is horrible:blink:, no one is ever going to top that one:blink:hope your all better now


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh my God:blink:, that is horrible:blink:, no one is ever going to top that one:blink:hope your all better now


Oh i am now, What an awsome idea, They wouldnt see you coming (Yes, i know) With that on.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, i feel fortunate i have not had any kind of damage done like ive read here. 

Have had a couple spills. Was dragging something up the side of some scaffolding(was wet from rain the night before) ended up slipping and i think my ribs and chest hit every bar on the way down. Have had one or two other incidents because of wet metal underfoot. 



Actually had my first drywall related injury a short while ago. Have seen someone else cut their hand using T square so i am always very cautious and deliberate with my cuts....soooo OF COURSE i was on the last sheet of the day and in a hurry to get outa there. I was holding the center of T Square with my hand and (after having just sharpened my knife) swiped hard > knife slips off t square and slices right through my finger and blood spattered all over the wall...looked like a dexter scene.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the first day I worked doing drywall the boss asked me to hold a peace of wood to fix a repair job,,," here hold this and I will screw it to the drywall "

Ouch and he hit went my finger as well...with a drywall gun:furious: I wanted to punch him.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> the first day I worked doing drywall the boss asked me to hold a peace of wood to fix a repair job,,," here hold this and I will screw it to the drywall "
> 
> Ouch and he hit went my finger as well...with a drywall gun:furious: I wanted to punch him.


Why was your hand in the way?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Why was your hand in the way?


it was a repair job...he wanted me to hold the scrap wood so you could put a new peace of rock to it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a injury right now









I have that tennis elbow, in both elbows, how do you get rid of it









I can barely lift my arms to type


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn light got me !! I let out a ****!!!! I Turned around to see the G/Cs daughter standing in the doorway..  [thought I was alone]


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have that tennis elbow, in both elbows, how do you get rid of it


Both elbows? At the same time? Or were you borrowing from one arm to deal with pain in the other arm, and the one you were using more of also went?

If both together, maybe could be something else involved in causing it(?) Like a pinched neck nerve or something?

"*Your doctor may also examine your neck.* Some nerve problems in the neck can cause pain in the elbow similar to that seen with tennis elbow."

From http://bodyandhealth.canada.com/con...l_id=0&relation_id=0&disease_id=318&page_no=2

There's other things as well that can be a causal factor - like arthritis.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My wrist went on me yesterday for the second time this summer. Shooting pain from my wrist up my arm, coating anything with a knife is out of the question. Last time I wore a brace for a week and it cleared up but now it's obvious that it's not good as it's reoccurring. Pretty scary, not sure there is a worse injury for a taper.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> My wrist went on me yesterday for the second time this summer. Shooting pain from my wrist up my arm, coating anything with a knife is out of the question. Last time I wore a brace for a week and it cleared up but now it's obvious that it's not good as it's reoccurring. Pretty scary, not sure there is a worse injury for a taper.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was carpel tunnel Sask, you might need an operation.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have a injury right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had tennis elbow in both sides but not at the same time, that was way back in my hawk & trowel days, I had cortisone shots, they took away the pain but I never regained full strength in my arms since.....thank god for flatbox's :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had the carpal tunnel surgery on my right hand when i was 22 ..It got to the point I could only get a few hours sleep at night My hand was was numb with pain shooting up to the elbow . But now I need trigger finger surgery..

I cant bend over using 1 knee ,, I half to use both knees [like a little girl]
Drywall will kill you!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> My wrist went on me yesterday for the second time this summer. Shooting pain from my wrist up my arm, coating anything with a knife is out of the question. Last time I wore a brace for a week and it cleared up but now it's obvious that it's not good as it's reoccurring. Pretty scary, not sure there is a worse injury for a taper.


What's Trim-Tex going to do when their best customer goes down? 

I'm wondering if going back to pan & knife might help, if troweling is creating too much strain. &/or maybe if one is 'fisting' the handle on the trowel, if handling the trowel like 2buck does might relieve some strain(?)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I had tennis elbow in both sides but not at the same time, that was way back in my hawk & trowel days, I had cortisone shots, they took away the pain but I never regained full strength in my arms since.....thank god for flatbox's :yes:


I had cortisone shots in a shoulder a couple times when it was giving me trouble, and I think it might have contributed to long term damage. Eg. I went back after to working like I did, thinking the problem had been taken care of/cured (was feeling no pain), when it probably more masked the underlying damage done and I just aggravated it further.

One problem they say with Cortisone is it can inhibit a certain protein from doing its job of helping to rebuild damaged areas. Other possible issues with it: http://www.americanacupuncture.com/killer_cortisone.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

saskataper said:


> My wrist went on me yesterday for the second time this summer. Shooting pain from my wrist up my arm, coating anything with a knife is out of the question. Last time I wore a brace for a week and it cleared up but now it's obvious that it's not good as it's reoccurring. Pretty scary, not sure there is a worse injury for a taper.


 Wrist injury sucks. I took a spill on stilts a while back and my wrist still electricutes me and clicks and pops. The offset knives really make it easy on the wrist, and not so stiff of mud. I like to warm up my arms and wrists. Shadow boxing will warm up your arms and get blood to your hands. Hope that helps


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

chris said:


> Wrist injury sucks. I took a spill on stilts a while back and my wrist still electricutes me and clicks and pops. The offset knives really make it easy on the wrist, and not so stiff of mud. I like to warm up my arms and wrists. Shadow boxing will warm up your arms and get blood to your hands. Hope that helps


Supplements help me ....I take GNC RE-LOADED 
it make my bad knee and wrist feel no pain:thumbsup: 
also keep you up longer...your wife will like that:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Both elbows? At the same time? Or were you borrowing from one arm to deal with pain in the other arm, and the one you were using more of also went?
> 
> If both together, maybe could be something else involved in causing it(?) Like a pinched neck nerve or something?
> 
> ...


You are a Genius Justme:thumbup:

I noticed I was rubbing my neck well reading your post:yes:

So I'm finally going to try my xmas present my daughter bought me 5 years ago (pic below).

To hell with the doctors and our so called free health system, all they tell you is "Change your life style" (another words find a different career).

For the amount of taxes we pay, they should be pumping us full of all the drugs we need........ I'd be willing


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You are a Genius Justme:thumbup:
> 
> I noticed I was rubbing my neck well reading your post:yes:
> 
> ...


I hope it does give an answer.
But I don't know if I'd be calling me 'Genius' just yet, at least till you find out if it is the cause of the problem for sure.
But your situation does sound different from the norm, so maybe there is a different answer to the cause of it. Like neck nerves(?)


As for the advice of 'find another career'.......if one doesn't want to, then better equipment to deal with the work is maybe the next best answer(?)

I guess I maybe should hurry up more with my material power delivery systems and get them out there(?) I got a little sidetracked with them the last while - seeing how they possibly could be used as well for certain types of 3D printing, which has held things up some.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have seen a few guys really slice the palm of their hands by the way the carry the old corner beads. Not a job site injury but tangled with a culvert apron almost one month ago with the quad. Though I broke my collar bone or dislocated my shoulder. Still hard to move makes it tough to get things done.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I have seen a few guys really slice the palm of their hands by the way the carry the old corner beads. Not a job site injury but tangled with a culvert apron almost one month ago with the quad. Though I broke my collar bone or dislocated my shoulder. Still hard to move makes it tough to get things done.


Sounds like nasty crash silver, I use to have a quad...............Its amazing im still alive, On that thing I was superman and the hulk all in one, Trees,rivers,beaches,hills. i hit them all head on, And canned off like you wouldn't believe...........Young dumb and full of cum I was.............So whats your excuse ole fella :jester:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Sounds like nasty crash silver, I use to have a quad...............Its amazing im still alive, On that thing I was superman and the hulk all in one, Trees,rivers,beaches,hills. i hit them all head on, And canned off like you wouldn't believe...........Young dumb and full of cum I was.............So whats your excuse ole fella :jester:


 Ahh Wasn't thinking:furious: But ya know you are right some of us change when we have a little power between our legs eh? But I knew the damn thing was there just didn't think about it till the last split second , you ever have that feeling then its too late. In a ditch i haven't rode for a couple of years grass was tall need I say anymore? Still not sure what happened it still is a blur. I suppose I will feel the pain for a while yet. Worse part was went riding 2 days before that with 20 other wheelers. No injuries at least to me and even had the highest hill climb. Damn it wont happen again at least not in that spot.


----------

